# Socionics Quadra Values Test



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

Stolen from this thread over on the 16 Types forum. 

Note: You are welcome to skip questions if neither option applies to you, or if you cannot choose between the two; but, please do so sparingly as there are not very many questions to begin with. A skipped question nets zero points for the expressed quadra values in that question.

1. Are you more inclined to make evaluations by…
A. Defining accepted rules and trends that can be applied generally 
a. (Somewhat A)
b. (Somewhat B)
B. Considering the rationale behind each new thing on a case-by-case basis 

Both equally.

2. Are you more inclined to discuss ideas and theoretical concepts…
*A. For fun and intellectual stimulation *
a. (Somewhat A)
b. (Somewhat B)
B. For their practical merit and application 

3. Do you tend to…
A. Speak and write with a lot of dramatic, and poetic, expression 
a. (Somewhat A)
b. (Somewhat B)
*B. Speak and write in a simple, subdued manner *

4. Do you do you best work in…
A. A competitive situation or activity where analytical tactics are emphasized 
a. (Somewhat A)
b. (Somewhat B)
*B. A low-pressure situation where relaxation and productiveness are equally valued *

5. Do you tend to favor…
A. Consistency of beliefs and ideas and finding common threads 
*a. (Somewhat A)*
b. (Somewhat B)
B. Efficiency when working to meet future goals 

6. Do you…
*A. Feel energized in the positive atmosphere of special events *
a. (Somewhat A)
b. (Somewhat B)
B. Have difficulty relating to emotional atmospheres connected to special events 

7. Are you more deeply concerned with…
A. Social issues and where the world might be headed
a. (Somewhat A)
b. (Somewhat B)
*B. Personal growth and planning for your own future *

8. Do you believe success is mainly a result of…
A. Strong leadership and group effort 
a. (Somewhat A)
b. (Somewhat B)
*B. Independent thinking and working for oneself* 

9. Do you most enjoy participating in a group focused on…
A. Relaxation and free exchange of positive emotional expression 
*a. (Somewhat A)*
b. (Somewhat B)
B. Performing a common productive activity or discussing a serious topic 

10. Are you more inclined to…
A. Make a short-term investment with a reliable outcome requiring minimal involvement 
*a. (Somewhat A)*
b. (Somewhat B)
B. Make a long-term investment requiring maintenance and upkeep, but which has potential to produce the most profitable outcome 

11. Do you tend to give more value to…
A. Feelings that are demonstrated with clear emotional expression 
a. (Somewhat A)
*b. (Somewhat B)*
B. One’s inner feelings as they relate to personal experience 

12. Do you tend to…
A. Avoid confrontation and seek reconciliation quickly 
a. (Somewhat A)
b. (Somewhat B)
B. Take a hard-line ethical approach in discussing and settling arguments

I don't know. I try to avoid confrontation but sometimes it's necessary. When I do confront, I can be rather hard-line, ethical in my approach. I try to seek reconciliation but if someone does something absolutely reprehensible, I won't likely seek reconciliation. 

Tally Points as Follows:

1A=2 for SeTi
1a=1 for SeTi
1b=1 for SiTe
1B=2 for SiTe

2A=2 for NeTi
2a=1 for NeTi
2b=1 for NiTe
2B=2 for NiTe

3A=2 for NiFe
3a=1 for NiFe
3b=1 for NeFi
3B=2 for NeFi

4A=2 for SeTi
4a=1 for SeTi
4b=1 for SiTe
4B= 2 for SiTe

5A=2 for NeTi
5a=1 for NeTi
5b=1 for NiTe
5B=1 for NiTe

6A=2 for SiFe
6a=1 for SiFe
6b=1 for SeFi
6B=2 for SeFi

7A=2 for NiFe
7a=1 for NiFe
7b=1 for NeFi
7B=2 for NeFi

8A=2 for SeTi
8a=1 for SeTi
8b=1 for SiTe
8B=2 for SiTe

9A=2 for SiFe
9a=1 for SiFe
9b=1 for SeFi
9B=2 for SeFi

10A=2 for NeTi
10a=1 for NeTi
10b=1 for NiTe
10B=2 for NiTe

11A=2 for NiFe
11a=1 for NiFe
11b=1 for NeFi
11B=2 for NeFi

12A=2 for SiFe
12a=1 for SiFe
12b=1 for SeFi
12B=2 for SeFi

Tally:
NeTi (Alpha)
SiFe (Alpha)
NiFe (Beta)
SeTi (Beta)
NiTe (Gamma)
SeFi (Gamma)
NeFi (Delta)
SiTe (Delta)


Results for me are pretty lopsided. All alpha/delta, no beta/gamma.

Alpha NT: 4
Alpha SF: 3
Delta NF: 5
Delta ST: 4

Total alpha: 7
Total delta: 9
Total beta: 0
Total gamma: 0


----------



## Schweeeeks (Feb 12, 2013)

*Ne/Ti 4*
Se/Ti 3
*Si/Fe 3*
Ne/Fi 2

Alpha


----------



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)

I got a tie between the beginning and the end, therefore I am god's harbinger of the apocalypse.

alpha
NeTi 3
SiFe 1


beta
NiFe 2
SeTi 1


gamma 
NiTe 1
SeFi 2


delta
NeFi 1
SiTe 3


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 14, 2014)

SiTe: 4
NiTe: 1
NeFi: 5
NeTi: 4
SeFi: 6

Everything else was 0.

Alpha: 4
Beta: 0
Gamma: 7
Delta: 9


----------



## Wolfskralle (Nov 29, 2013)

Alfa 2
Beta 1
Gamma 8
Delta 7


What, I was pretty sure I idenfity with alpha values


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

Alpha:3
Beta:1
_Gamma:7_
*Delta:9

*Fi too op, I guess.


----------



## Psithurism (Jun 19, 2013)

Alpha: 4
Beta: 0
Gamma: 2
Delta: 6

I didn't put A or B on any of these.


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

NeFi - 5
SiTe - 4
NiTe - 3
SeFi - 3
SiFe - 1

Alfa = 1
Beta = 0
Gamma = 6
*Delta = 9*


----------



## Abraxas (May 28, 2011)

Wow, this test was easy.

1. B
2. B
3. B
4. B
5. B
6. B
7. B
8. B
9. B
10. B
11. B
12. B

Si-Te: 6
Ni-Te: 5 (I'm assuming this is supposed to be 6)
Ne-Fi: 6
Se-Fi: 6

Delta: 12
Gamma: 12

The results for question 5 are lopsided. B should give 2 points to Ni-Te.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 14, 2014)

People really like deltas apparently. Cool.


----------



## Serpent (Aug 6, 2015)

Alpha - 3 (NeTi - 2)
Beta - 1 (SeTi - 1)
Gamma - 3 (SeFi - 3)
Delta - 7 (NeFi - 4)

Apparently, Beta is the least popular while Delta is the most popular.

EDIT - Oh, the irony.


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

Either this Socionics forum attracts a fuckton of Fi valuers, or the delta quadra is the only one depicted like normal people in this questionnaire.

Hmm.


----------



## Schweeeeks (Feb 12, 2013)

Beta descriptions put wayyy too much emphasis on "drama". Really hard for anyone to actually relate to it XD

Edit: @Amaterasu is right though, it's weird that the Socionics forum has sooo many Fi users compared to Fe. It's a little more even throughout the rest of PerC. Hm.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

1. A. SeTi 2

2. A. NeTi 2

3. a. NiFe 1

4. b. SiTe 1

5. a. NeTi 1

6. A. SiFe 2

7. b. NeFi 1

8. b. SiTe 1

9. A. SiFe 2

10. A. NeTi 2

11. A. NiFe 2

12. a. SiFe 1

Alpha NT: 5
Alpha SF: 5
Delta NF: 2
Delta ST: 2
Beta NF: 3
Beta ST: 2
Gamz: 0

Total Alpha: 10.
Total Beta: 5.
Total Delta: 4.
Total Gamma: 0.

I win!


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

Word Dispenser said:


> I win!


Candy for you. You beat the unbeatable.


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

Schweeeeks said:


> Beta descriptions put wayyy too much emphasis on "drama". Really hard for anyone to actually relate to it XD


I agree. 



Schweeeeks said:


> Edit: @_Amaterasu_ is right though, it's weird that the Socionics forum has sooo many Fi users compared to Fe. It's a little more even throughout the rest of PerC. Hm.


I wonder why that is? Is it because not enough people on this forum identify with beta because it's depicted as too dramatic? There does seem to be a fair number of alphas on here though.


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

Fractals and Pterodactyls said:


> I wonder why that is? Is it because not enough people on this forum identify with beta because it's depicted as too dramatic? There does seem to be a fair number of alphas on here though.


A good number of betas here don't know they're betas. Seems to be especially prevalent with LSIs who mistype as other nonsensical things.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Amaterasu said:


> Candy for you. You beat the unbeatable.


Hooray for candy! :kitteh:


----------



## ALongTime (Apr 19, 2014)

Amaterasu said:


> Either this Socionics forum attracts a fuckton of Fi valuers, or the delta quadra is the only one depicted like normal people in this questionnaire.
> 
> Hmm.


I haven't joined any Socionics forums (apart from here) because whenever I've looked at them I never really liked the atmosphere; nothing particularly wrong with them I guess but just not for me... I believe I'm delta, maybe something about them that doesn't appeal to deltas so they all join here? Just an idea, I'm not saying it's right or anything.

Anyway:

1. Are you more inclined to make evaluations by…
A. Defining accepted rules and trends that can be applied generally 
a. (Somewhat A)
*b. (Somewhat B)*
B. Considering the rationale behind each new thing on a case-by-case basis 

2. Are you more inclined to discuss ideas and theoretical concepts…
*A. For fun and intellectual stimulation *
a. (Somewhat A)
b. (Somewhat B)
B. For their practical merit and application 

3. Do you tend to…
A. Speak and write with a lot of dramatic, and poetic, expression 
a. (Somewhat A)
b. (Somewhat B)
*B. Speak and write in a simple, subdued manner*

4. Do you do you best work in…
A. A competitive situation or activity where analytical tactics are emphasized 
a. (Somewhat A)
b. (Somewhat B)
*B. A low-pressure situation where relaxation and productiveness are equally valued *

5. Do you tend to favor…
*A. Consistency of beliefs and ideas and finding common threads *
a. (Somewhat A)
b. (Somewhat B)
B. Efficiency when working to meet future goals 

6. Do you…
A. Feel energized in the positive atmosphere of special events 
a. (Somewhat A)
*b. (Somewhat B)*
B. Have difficulty relating to emotional atmospheres connected to special events 

7. Are you more deeply concerned with…
*A. Social issues and where the world might be headed*
a. (Somewhat A)
b. (Somewhat B)
B. Personal growth and planning for your own future 

8. Do you believe success is mainly a result of…
A. Strong leadership and group effort 
a. (Somewhat A)
*b. (Somewhat B)*
B. Independent thinking and working for oneself 

9. Do you most enjoy participating in a group focused on…
A. Relaxation and free exchange of positive emotional expression 
a. (Somewhat A)
*b. (Somewhat B)*
B. Performing a common productive activity or discussing a serious topic 

10. Are you more inclined to…
*A. Make a short-term investment with a reliable outcome requiring minimal involvement *
a. (Somewhat A)
b. (Somewhat B)
B. Make a long-term investment requiring maintenance and upkeep, but which has potential to produce the most profitable outcome 

11. Do you tend to give more value to…
A. Feelings that are demonstrated with clear emotional expression 
a. (Somewhat A)
b. (Somewhat B)
*B. One’s inner feelings as they relate to personal experience *

12. Do you tend to…
*A. Avoid confrontation and seek reconciliation quickly *
a. (Somewhat A)
b. (Somewhat B)
B. Take a hard-line ethical approach in discussing and settling arguments

Alpha NT - 6
Alpha SF - 2
Beta NF - 2
Beta ST - 0
Gamma NT - 0
Gamma SF - 2
Delta NF - 4
Delta ST - 4

Alpha - 8
Beta - 2
Gamma - 2
Delta - 8

Not overly conclusive...


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Alpha: 1
Beta: 5
Gamma: 8
Delta: 10


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 14, 2014)

ALongTime said:


> I haven't joined any Socionics forums (apart from here) because whenever I've looked at them I never really liked the atmosphere; nothing particularly wrong with them I guess but just not for me... I believe I'm delta, maybe something about them that doesn't appeal to deltas so they all join here? Just an idea, I'm not saying it's right or anything.


This is true for me. I took one look at that 16types forum and decided that everyone was an asshole.


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

ALongTime said:


> I haven't joined any Socionics forums (apart from here) because whenever I've looked at them I never really liked the atmosphere; nothing particularly wrong with them I guess but just not for me... I believe I'm delta, maybe something about them that doesn't appeal to deltas so they all join here? Just an idea, I'm not saying it's right or anything.


I'm not aware of many other Socionics forums, but the few I do know aren't very appealing. If there's something that attracts Fi valuers to this place, I wonder _what_ that something is because the vast majority of the rest of PerC is Fe types. 

However, many deltas joining here still does not explain why even non-deltas are getting the highest score for the delta quadra, which only leads me to conclude the questions are written with some form of bias that makes the delta questions most relatable to the majority of the test takers. Perhaps improper attribution of certain "normal" traits to the delta quadra because it is markedly non-dramatic. Unfortunately for the test creator though, most people aren't extraordinary archetypical representations of a certain quadra's values and most people are a little bit "normal", at least.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

I just think the test sucks and don't at all capture the spirit of the quadras in any adequate way. I'll do an @arkigos and rewrite this and add an option if you can't choose.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Entropic said:


> I just think the test sucks and don't at all capture the spirit of the quadras in any adequate way. I'll do an @arkigos and rewrite this and add an option if you can't choose.


o.o it is quite accurate in my case...I think its normal I didn't score any Beta stuff, considering I'm Delta....& Beta types tend to aggravate me in real life.

*DELTA
NeFi = 6
SiTe = 6
TOTAL=12

GAMMA
NiTe = 4
SeFi = 4
TOTAL=8

ALPHA
NeTi = 2
SiFe = 2
TOTAL=4

BETA 
TOTAL=0*



Amaterasu said:


> Either this Socionics forum attracts a fuckton of Fi valuers, or the delta quadra is the only one depicted like normal people in this questionnaire.
> 
> Hmm.


^^; haha, works well for delta types imo, also someone scored high on Alpha...so idk.



Stampede said:


> This is true for me. I took one look at that 16types forum and decided that everyone was an asshole.


...PP that is their charm I guess, esp that EII woman...Ma..Mar..something.


----------



## Inguz (Mar 10, 2012)

Alpha: 5
Beta: 3
Gamma: 0
Delta: 1




Fractals and Pterodactyls said:


> I wonder why that is? Is it because not enough people on this forum identify with beta because it's depicted as too dramatic? There does seem to be a fair number of alphas on here though.


Because the Beta NF indicators do not represent Beta NF well enough. For example as an IEI, where would I place value? Demonstrated emotions or non-demonstrated ones? To me this line is arbitrary. Either they are different expressions of the same thing or they serve two different purposes. I feel a lot of things that I never express, and would they be less important to me because of it? No. Would my lover's private feeling be of less importance because they are not demonstrated? Absolutely not!


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

FreeBeer said:


> ^^; haha, works well for delta types imo, also someone scored high on Alpha...so idk.


Well if it's that biased towards the delta quadra of course it's going to seem to work well for deltas  But by this test's logic most people are deltas, though, so I don't think that's a very good indicator of it working at all. 

Perhaps we will see something different with a larger sample size, but the results so far aren't promising.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

FreeBeer said:


> o.o it is quite accurate in my case...I think its normal I didn't score any Beta stuff, considering I'm Delta....& Beta types tend to aggravate me in real life.


lol of course it works for you because you are a delta XD



Amaterasu said:


> Perhaps we will see something different with a larger sample size, but the results so far aren't promising.


I doubt it seeing how poorly phrased a lot of the questions actually are. Take the question about feeling energized by special events for example, it completely ignores the Fe demonstrative of xEEs. I also found that the gamma NT values were too focused on Te rather than Ni.


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

Entropic said:


> I doubt it seeing how poorly phrased a lot of the questions actually are. Take the question about feeling energized by special events for example, it completely ignores the Fe demonstrative of xEEs. I also found that the gamma NT values were too focused on Te rather than Ni.


Well, I'm speculating just for the sake of giving the test maker the benefit of the doubt  I don't actually believe this test is worth anything at all, lol.


----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

Did this without reading anything other than my mention and the OP:

SeFi - 4
SeTi - 3
NeTi - 3
NiFe - 2
NeFi - 1
NiTe - 1
SiFe - 1


B - 5
G - 5
A - 4
D - 1

Seems pretty clear that this test is FUBAR. I blame the format as much as the content... though I also greatly blame the content. Sometimes I kinda knew what the test was going for, but my answer veered for specific reasons that the test can't account for. That is the reason tests like this have to be long... so as to smooth out such anomalies by asking the same question 10 different ways.


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

Stampede said:


> This is true for me. I took one look at that 16types forum and decided that everyone was an asshole.


I used to post there a long time back. There were some good people there but yes, there were enough assholes that I decided to leave.


----------



## Straystuff (May 23, 2014)

*Total alpha: 4
Total beta: 6
Total delta: 2
Total gamma: 0*

Well I was clear to me that I'm pretty damn Beta, but the high score in Alpha was a bit of surprise.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

1. Are you more inclined to make evaluations by…
A. Defining accepted rules and trends that can be applied generally
a. (Somewhat A)
*b. (Somewhat B)*
B. Considering the rationale behind each new thing on a case-by-case basis


2. Are you more inclined to discuss ideas and theoretical concepts…
A. For fun and intellectual stimulation
a. (Somewhat A)
*b. (Somewhat B)*
B. For their practical merit and application


3. Do you tend to…
A. Speak and write with a lot of dramatic, and poetic, expression
a. (Somewhat A)
b. (Somewhat B)
*B. Speak and write in a simple, subdued manner*

4. Do you do you best work in…
*A. A competitive situation or activity where analytical tactics are emphasized*
a. (Somewhat A)
b. (Somewhat B)
B. A low-pressure situation where relaxation and productiveness are equally valued

5. Do you tend to favor…
A. Consistency of beliefs and ideas and finding common threads
a. (Somewhat A)
b. (Somewhat B)
*B. Efficiency when working to meet future goals*

6. Do you…
A. Feel energized in the positive atmosphere of special events
a. (Somewhat A)
b. (Somewhat B)
*B. Have difficulty relating to emotional atmospheres connected to special events*

7. Are you more deeply concerned with…
A. Social issues and where the world might be headed
a. (Somewhat A)
b. (Somewhat B)
*B. Personal growth and planning for your own future*

8. Do you believe success is mainly a result of…
A. Strong leadership and group effort
a. (Somewhat A)
*b. (Somewhat B)
*B. Independent thinking and working for oneself

9. Do you most enjoy participating in a group focused on…
A. Relaxation and free exchange of positive emotional expression
a. (Somewhat A)
b. (Somewhat B)
B. Performing a common productive activity or discussing a serious topic

Both~

10. Are you more inclined to…
A. Make a short-term investment with a reliable outcome requiring minimal involvement
a. (Somewhat A)
b. (Somewhat B)
*B. Make a long-term investment requiring maintenance and upkeep, but which has potential to produce the most profitable outcome*

11. Do you tend to give more value to…
A. Feelings that are demonstrated with clear emotional expression
a. (Somewhat A)
b. (Somewhat B)
*B. One’s inner feelings as they relate to personal experience*

12. Do you tend to…
A. Avoid confrontation and seek reconciliation quickly
a. (Somewhat A)
*b. (Somewhat B)*
B. Take a hard-line ethical approach in discussing and settling arguments

Is there an option for burning the bridge and moving on with my life? No? Okay.

1. 1 pt SiTe
2. 1 pt NiTe
3. 2 pt NeFi
4. 2 pt SeTi
5. 2 pt NiTe
6. 2 pt SeFi
7. 2 pt NeFi
8. 1 pt SiTe
10. 2 pt NiTe
11. 2 pt NeFi
12. 1 pt SeFi

Alpha: 0
Beta: 2
Gamma: 8
Delta: 8

Alpha NT: 0
Alpha SF: 0
Beta ST: 2
Beta NF: 0
Gamma NT: 5
Gamma SF: 3
Delta ST: 2
Delta NF: 6

Lol I'm surprised I got zero for alpha though. But serious types ftw.


----------



## ScarlettHayden (Jun 8, 2012)

Alpha = 0
Beta = 1
Gamma = 6
Delta = 5


----------



## Ghostsoul (May 10, 2014)

1. Are you more inclined to make evaluations by…
A. Defining accepted rules and trends that can be applied generally 
a. (Somewhat A)
b. (Somewhat B)
B. *Considering the rationale behind each new thing on a case-by-case basis* 

Both equally.

2. Are you more inclined to discuss ideas and theoretical concepts…
A. For fun and intellectual stimulation 
*a. (Somewhat A)*
b. (Somewhat B)
B. For their practical merit and application 

3. Do you tend to…
*A. Speak and write with a lot of dramatic, and poetic, expression* 
a. (Somewhat A)
b. (Somewhat B)
B. Speak and write in a simple, subdued manner 

4. Do you do you best work in…
A. A competitive situation or activity where analytical tactics are emphasized 
*a. (Somewhat A)*
b. (Somewhat B)
B. A low-pressure situation where relaxation and productiveness are equally valued 

5. Do you tend to favor…
A. *Consistency of beliefs and ideas and finding common threads *
a. (Somewhat A)
b. (Somewhat B)
B. Efficiency when working to meet future goals 

6. Do you…
A. Feel energized in the positive atmosphere of special events 
a. (Somewhat A)
*b. (Somewhat B)*
B. Have difficulty relating to emotional atmospheres connected to special events 

7. Are you more deeply concerned with…
*A. Social issues and where the world might be headed*
a. (Somewhat A)
b. (Somewhat B)
B. Personal growth and planning for your own future 

8. Do you believe success is mainly a result of…
A. Strong leadership and group effort 
a. (Somewhat A)
b. (Somewhat B)
*B. Independent thinking and working for oneself *

9. Do you most enjoy participating in a group focused on…
A. Relaxation and free exchange of positive emotional expression 
a. (Somewhat A)
*b. (Somewhat B)*
B. Performing a common productive activity or discussing a serious topic 

10. Are you more inclined to…
*A. Make a short-term investment with a reliable outcome requiring minimal involvement *
a. (Somewhat A)
b. (Somewhat B)
B. Make a long-term investment requiring maintenance and upkeep, but which has potential to produce the most profitable outcome 

11. Do you tend to give more value to…
A. Feelings that are demonstrated with clear emotional expression 
a. (Somewhat A)
*b. (Somewhat B)*
B. One’s inner feelings as they relate to personal experience 

12. Do you tend to…
A. Avoid confrontation and seek reconciliation quickly 
*a. (Somewhat A)*
b. (Somewhat B)
B. Take a hard-line ethical approach in discussing and settling arguments

1A=2 for SeTi
1a=1 for SeTi
1b=1 for SiTe
*1B=2 for SiTe*

2A=2 for NeTi
*2a=1 for NeTi*
2b=1 for NiTe
2B=2 for NiTe

*3A=2 for NiFe*
3a=1 for NiFe
3b=1 for NeFi
3B=2 for NeFi

4A=2 for SeTi
*4a=1 for SeTi*
4b=1 for SiTe
4B= 2 for SiTe

*5A=2 for NeTi*
5a=1 for NeTi
5b=1 for NiTe
5B=1 for NiTe

6A=2 for SiFe
6a=1 for SiFe
*6b=1 for SeFi*
6B=2 for SeFi

*7A=2 for NiFe*
7a=1 for NiFe
7b=1 for NeFi
7B=2 for NeFi

8A=2 for SeTi
8a=1 for SeTi
8b=1 for SiTe
*8B=2 for SiTe*

9A=2 for SiFe
9a=1 for SiFe
*9b=1 for SeFi*
9B=2 for SeFi

*10A=2 for NeTi*
10a=1 for NeTi
10b=1 for NiTe
10B=2 for NiTe

11A=2 for NiFe
11a=1 for NiFe
*11b=1 for NeFi*
11B=2 for NeFi

12A=2 for SiFe
*12a=1 for SiFe*
12b=1 for SeFi
12B=2 for SeFi



Tally:
NeTi (Alpha) 5
SiFe (Alpha) 1
NiFe (Beta) 4
SeTi (Beta) 1
NiTe (Gamma)
SeFi (Gamma) 2
NeFi (Delta) 1
SiTe (Delta) 4

Total Alpha: 6
Total Beta: 5
Total Gamma: 2
Total Delta: 5


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Alpha = 1
Beta = 0
Gamma = 5
Delta = 6

I answered 'b' for all of the questions except for 6 which I answered 'a'. Heh.


----------



## vintage stardust (Jul 17, 2014)

Delta-7
Gamma-5
Alpha-4
Beta-1


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

1. Are you more inclined to make evaluations by…

A. Defining accepted rules and trends that can be applied generally 
a. (Somewhat A)
b. (Somewhat B)
B. Considering the rationale behind each new thing on a case-by-case basis 

*Both equally.*

2. Are you more inclined to discuss ideas and theoretical concepts…

A. For fun and intellectual stimulation 
*a. (Somewhat A)*
b. (Somewhat B)
B. For their practical merit and application 

3. Do you tend to…

*A. Speak and write with a lot of dramatic, and poetic, expression *
a. (Somewhat A)
b. (Somewhat B)
B. Speak and write in a simple, subdued manner

4. Do you do you best work in…

A. A competitive situation or activity where analytical tactics are emphasized 
*a. (Somewhat A)*
b. (Somewhat B)
B. A low-pressure situation where relaxation and productiveness are equally valued 

5. Do you tend to favor…

*A. Consistency of beliefs and ideas and finding common threads* 
a. (Somewhat A)
b. (Somewhat B)
B. Efficiency when working to meet future goals 

6. Do you…

*A. Feel energized in the positive atmosphere of special events.*
a. (Somewhat A)
b. (Somewhat B)
B. Have difficulty relating to emotional atmospheres connected to special events 

7. Are you more deeply concerned with…

A. Social issues and where the world might be headed
a. (Somewhat A)
*b. (Somewhat B)*
B. Personal growth and planning for your own future

8. Do you believe success is mainly a result of…

A. Strong leadership and group effort 
a. (Somewhat A)
b. (Somewhat B)
*B. Independent thinking and working for oneself* 

9. Do you most enjoy participating in a group focused on…

A. Relaxation and free exchange of positive emotional expression 
a. (Somewhat A)
b. (Somewhat B)
*B. Performing a common productive activity or discussing a serious topic *

10. Are you more inclined to…

A. Make a short-term investment with a reliable outcome requiring minimal involvement 
*a. (Somewhat A)*
b. (Somewhat B)
B. Make a long-term investment requiring maintenance and upkeep, but which has potential to produce the most profitable outcome 

11. Do you tend to give more value to…

A. Feelings that are demonstrated with clear emotional expression 
*a. (Somewhat A)*
b. (Somewhat B)
B. One’s inner feelings as they relate to personal experience 

12. Do you tend to…
A. Avoid confrontation and seek reconciliation quickly 
a. (Somewhat A)
*b. (Somewhat B)*
B. Take a hard-line ethical approach in discussing and settling arguments


Tally Points as Follows:

1A=2 for SeTi
1a=1 for SeTi
1b=1 for SiTe
*1B=2 for SiTe*

2A=2 for NeTi
*2a=1 for NeTi*
2b=1 for NiTe
2B=2 for NiTe

*3A=2 for NiFe*
3a=1 for NiFe
3b=1 for NeFi
3B=2 for NeFi

4A=2 for SeTi
*4a=1 for SeTi*
4b=1 for SiTe
4B= 2 for SiTe

*5A=2 for NeTi*
5a=1 for NeTi
5b=1 for NiTe
5B=1 for NiTe

6A=2 for SiFe
6a=1 for SiFe
6b=1 for SeFi
*6B=2 for SeFi*

7A=2 for NiFe
7a=1 for NiFe
*7b=1 for NeFi*
7B=2 for NeFi

8A=2 for SeTi
8a=1 for SeTi
8b=1 for SiTe
*8B=2 for SiTe*

9A=2 for SiFe
9a=1 for SiFe
9b=1 for SeFi
*9B=2 for SeFi*

10A=2 for NeTi
*10a=1 for NeTi*
10b=1 for NiTe
10B=2 for NiTe

11A=2 for NiFe
*11a=1 for NiFe*
11b=1 for NeFi
11B=2 for NeFi

12A=2 for SiFe
12a=1 for SiFe
*12b=1 for SeFi*
12B=2 for SeFi

Tally:
NeTi (Alpha)
SiFe (Alpha)
NiFe (Beta)
SeTi (Beta)
NiTe (Gamma)
SeFi (Gamma)
NeFi (Delta)
SiTe (Delta)


Results for me are pretty lopsided. All alpha/delta, no beta/gamma.

Alpha NT: 3
Alpha SF: 0 
Beta NF: 3
Beta ST: 1
Gamma NT: 0
Gamma SF: 5
Delta NF: 1
Delta ST: 4

Total alpha: 3
Total beta: 4
Total gamma: 5
Total delta: 5


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

SiTe - 5
NeTi - 5
NeFi - 6
SiFe - 4

Alpha: 9
Beta: 0 
Gamma: 0 
Delta: 11


----------



## Kabosu (Mar 31, 2012)

Delta: 1
Gamma: 4
Beta: 6
Alpha: 6

Didn't like #9 so no point assigned to it. I answered 5 of 12 with actual confidence.


----------



## Serpent (Aug 6, 2015)

SeTi - 2
NiTe - 5
NeFi - 6
SeFi - 4
SiTe - 1

Gamma - 9
Delta - 7
Beta - 2
Alpha - 0


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

Alpha: 4
Beta: 9
Gamma: 4
Delta: 2


----------



## disguise (Jan 17, 2014)

* *





1. Are you more inclined to make evaluations by…
A. Defining accepted rules and trends that can be applied generally 
*a. (Somewhat A)*
b. (Somewhat B)
B. Considering the rationale behind each new thing on a case-by-case basis 

2. Are you more inclined to discuss ideas and theoretical concepts…
A. For fun and intellectual stimulation 
*a. (Somewhat A)*
b. (Somewhat B)
B. For their practical merit and application 

3. Do you tend to…
A. Speak and write with a lot of dramatic, and poetic, expression 
*a. (Somewhat A)*
b. (Somewhat B)
B. Speak and write in a simple, subdued manner 

4. Do you do you best work in…
A. A competitive situation or activity where analytical tactics are emphasized 
a. (Somewhat A)
*b. (Somewhat B)*
B. A low-pressure situation where relaxation and productiveness are equally valued 

5. Do you tend to favor…
A. Consistency of beliefs and ideas and finding common threads 
a. (Somewhat A)
b. (Somewhat B)
B. Efficiency when working to meet future goals 

6. Do you…
A. Feel energized in the positive atmosphere of special events 
a. (Somewhat A)
*b. (Somewhat B)*
B. Have difficulty relating to emotional atmospheres connected to special events 

7. Are you more deeply concerned with…
*A. Social issues and where the world might be headed*
a. (Somewhat A)
b. (Somewhat B)
B. Personal growth and planning for your own future 

8. Do you believe success is mainly a result of…
A. Strong leadership and group effort 
a. (Somewhat A)
*b. (Somewhat B)*
B. Independent thinking and working for oneself 

9. Do you most enjoy participating in a group focused on…
A. Relaxation and free exchange of positive emotional expression 
a. (Somewhat A)
*b. (Somewhat B)*
B. Performing a common productive activity or discussing a serious topic 

10. Are you more inclined to…
A. Make a short-term investment with a reliable outcome requiring minimal involvement 
a. (Somewhat A)
b. (Somewhat B)
B. Make a long-term investment requiring maintenance and upkeep, but which has potential to produce the most profitable outcome 

11. Do you tend to give more value to…
A. Feelings that are demonstrated with clear emotional expression 
a. (Somewhat A)
b. (Somewhat B)
B. One’s inner feelings as they relate to personal experience 

12. Do you tend to…
A. Avoid confrontation and seek reconciliation quickly 
a. (Somewhat A)
*b. (Somewhat B)*
B. Take a hard-line ethical approach in discussing and settling arguments


Skipped questions 5 (NeTi vs NiTe), 10 (NeTi vs NiTe) and 11 (NiFe vs NeFi), because there was no clear personal preference.


*Alpha: 1**Beta: 4**Delta: 2**Gamma: 3*_NeTi_ I
SiFe_NiFe_ III
SeTi INeFi
_SiTe_ II_SeFi_ III
NiTe
This wasn't very telling... If I analyze it in terms of individual function pairs, according to this I have a preference for NiSe perception (Beta-Gamma), but no preference for either judgment pair. 
Eh, I never quite could relate to any of the quadras, unless forced to think of myself as being one.


----------



## Saizou (Dec 30, 2014)

1. Are you more inclined to make evaluations by…
A. Defining accepted rules and trends that can be applied generally 
a. (Somewhat A)
*b. (Somewhat B)*
B. Considering the rationale behind each new thing on a case-by-case basis 

2. Are you more inclined to discuss ideas and theoretical concepts…
*A. For fun and intellectual stimulation *
a. (Somewhat A)
b. (Somewhat B)
B. For their practical merit and application 

3. Do you tend to…
A. Speak and write with a lot of dramatic, and poetic, expression 
a. (Somewhat A)
b. (Somewhat B)
*B. Speak and write in a simple, subdued manner *

4. Do you do you best work in…
A. A competitive situation or activity where analytical tactics are emphasized 
a. (Somewhat A)
b. (Somewhat B)
*B. A low-pressure situation where relaxation and productiveness are equally valued *

5. Do you tend to favor…
A. Consistency of beliefs and ideas and finding common threads 
a. (Somewhat A)
*b. (Somewhat B)*
B. Efficiency when working to meet future goals 

6. Do you…
A. Feel energized in the positive atmosphere of special events
a. (Somewhat A)
*b. (Somewhat B)*
B. Have difficulty relating to emotional atmospheres connected to special events 

7. Are you more deeply concerned with…
A. Social issues and where the world might be headed
a. (Somewhat A)
b. (Somewhat B)
*B. Personal growth and planning for your own future *

8. Do you believe success is mainly a result of…
A. Strong leadership and group effort 
a. (Somewhat A)
b. (Somewhat B)
*B. Independent thinking and working for oneself* 

9. Do you most enjoy participating in a group focused on…
A. Relaxation and free exchange of positive emotional expression 
*a. (Somewhat A)*
b. (Somewhat B)
B. Performing a common productive activity or discussing a serious topic 

10. Are you more inclined to…
A. Make a short-term investment with a reliable outcome requiring minimal involvement 
*a. (Somewhat A)*
b. (Somewhat B)
B. Make a long-term investment requiring maintenance and upkeep, but which has potential to produce the most profitable outcome 

11. Do you tend to give more value to…
A. Feelings that are demonstrated with clear emotional expression 
a. (Somewhat A)
*b. (Somewhat B)*
B. One’s inner feelings as they relate to personal experience 

12. Do you tend to…
A. Avoid confrontation and seek reconciliation quickly 
*a. (Somewhat A)*
b. (Somewhat B)
B. Take a hard-line ethical approach in discussing and settling arguments


Tally:
NeTi (Alpha)
SiFe (Alpha)
NiFe (Beta)
SeTi (Beta)
NiTe (Gamma)
SeFi (Gamma)
NeFi (Delta)
SiTe (Delta)



Alpha NT: 4
Alpha SF: 3
Delta NF: 5
Delta ST: 5

Total alpha: 7
Total delta: 10
Total beta: 0
Total gamma: 0


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

*Alpha - Ne/Ti - 3. Si/Fe - 2. *
Beta - Ni/Fe - 2.
Delta - Si/Te - 2.
Gamma - Se/Fi - 1.


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

Fractals and Pterodactyls said:


> Stolen from this thread over on the 16 Types forum.
> 
> Note: You are welcome to skip questions if neither option applies to you, or if you cannot choose between the two; but, please do so sparingly as there are not very many questions to begin with. A skipped question nets zero points for the expressed quadra values in that question.
> 
> ...


OOOOHHHH a test! Me likes! :happy: roud:

Let's see:

1. B -> as things pop up, one needs to analyse them as they come. A la carte almost
2. A -> theorycrafting, fantasizing etc OH MY :blushed:

3. b -> show stopper things aren't exactly my forte but I can pull them off succesfully(but then again I often do speak like I am in some kind of fantasy)

4. B -> of course B. I am highly cooperative person, screw the competition!

5. b -> some kind of an anschluss between future and present time

6. b -> I don't like crowds or noise or anything like that tyvm! Introverted Extroverts lol! :crazy:

7. neither. It's best to optimise both

9. b -> kinda. I don't like mushy mushy extreme F situatuions.

8. neither. It's just about being flexible and about putting in enough good will and, ofc, work

10. A -> no upkeep PLEASE!

11. B -> A is useless imo

12. I don't know. I am kinda hothead, but i begun controlling that. If it means anything I am anti-conflict...so a?

Total:

Alpha: 5 -> 4 NeTi(now that was a surprise!) + 1 SiFe
Beta: 0 -> no surprise there. Those functions are horrible imo.
Gamma: 3 -> 2 SeFi + 1 NiTe
Delta: 7 -> hear hear! 4(could've been 5 easily) for SiTe(they are my super id functions, what would you expect to happen?) + 3 NeFi

What actually surprised me is that NeTi is higher than NeFi...


----------



## somnuvore (Sep 27, 2013)

Alpha: 1
Beta: 8
Gamma: 9
Delta: 2

I guess it's not a bad test but these results are fairly ambiguous. All I can read from it is that I've got the Se/Ni > Si/Ne down pretty well.


----------



## ruskiix (Sep 28, 2013)

:sad: This .. didn't work for me.

NeTi (Alpha) 3
SiFe (Alpha) 1
NiFe (Beta) 2
SeTi (Beta) 2
NiTe (Gamma) 1
SeFi (Gamma) 4
NeFi (Delta) 2
SiTe (Delta) 2

Alpha: 4
Beta: 4
Gamma: 5
Delta: 4


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

ruskiix said:


> :sad: This .. didn't work for me.
> 
> NeTi (Alpha) 3
> SiFe (Alpha) 1
> ...


At least you're balanced. My results were very one-sided. All alpha/delta, no beta/gamma


----------



## ruskiix (Sep 28, 2013)

Fractals and Pterodactyls said:


> At least you're balanced. My results were very one-sided. All alpha/delta, no beta/gamma


Isn't balanced sort of a bad sign with functions? Like, not so much balanced as psychotic?


----------



## Conterphobia (Apr 11, 2013)

* to ***** marks how strongly I feel about the answer * being least and ***** being most

*SiTe*
1. Are you more inclined to make evaluations by…
A. Defining accepted rules and trends that can be applied generally 
a. (Somewhat A)
*b. (Somewhat B)**
B. Considering the rationale behind each new thing on a case-by-case basis 
*1*

*NiTe*
2. Are you more inclined to discuss ideas and theoretical concepts…
A. For fun and intellectual stimulation 
a. (Somewhat A)
b. (Somewhat B)
*B. For their practical merit and application ***
*4*

*NiFe*
3. Do you tend to…
*A. Speak and write with a lot of dramatic, and poetic, expression ******
a. (Somewhat A)
b. (Somewhat B)
B. Speak and write in a simple, subdued manner 
*10*

N/A
4. Do you do you best work in…
A. A competitive situation or activity where analytical tactics are emphasized 
a. (Somewhat A)
b. (Somewhat B)
B. A low-pressure situation where relaxation and productiveness are equally valued 
*Skip**

*SeTi*
5. Do you tend to favor…
A. Consistency of beliefs and ideas and finding common threads 
*a. (Somewhat A)**
b. (Somewhat B)
B. Efficiency when working to meet future goals 
*1*

*SeFi*
6. Do you…
A. Feel energized in the positive atmosphere of special events 
a. (Somewhat A)
b. (Somewhat B)
*B. Have difficulty relating to emotional atmospheres connected to special events ****
**8*

*NeFi*
7. Are you more deeply concerned with…
A. Social issues and where the world might be headed
a. (Somewhat A)
b. (Somewhat B)
_*B. Personal growth and planning for your own future ******
_*10*

*SiTe*
8. Do you believe success is mainly a result of…
A. Strong leadership and group effort 
a. (Somewhat A)
b. (Somewhat B)
_*B. Independent thinking and working for oneself ****
_*6*

*SiFe*
9. Do you most enjoy participating in a group focused on…
A. Relaxation and free exchange of positive emotional expression 
*a. (Somewhat A)***
b. (Somewhat B)
B. Performing a common productive activity or discussing a serious topic 
*2

*N/A
10. Are you more inclined to…
A. Make a short-term investment with a reliable outcome requiring minimal involvement 
a. (Somewhat A)
b. (Somewhat B)
B. Make a long-term investment requiring maintenance and upkeep, but which has potential to produce the most profitable outcome 
*Skip**

*NiFe*
11. Do you tend to give more value to…
*A. Feelings that are demonstrated with clear emotional expression *
*a. (Somewhat A)
b. (Somewhat B)
B. One’s inner feelings as they relate to personal experience 
*2*

*SiFe*
12. Do you tend to…
A. Avoid confrontation and seek reconciliation quickly 
*a. (Somewhat A)**
b. (Somewhat B)
B. Take a hard-line ethical approach in discussing and settling arguments
*1


NiFe=12=Beta
NeFi=10=Delta
SeFi=8=Gamma
SiTe=6=Beta

Beta=18
Delta=10
Gamma=8*


----------



## Catallena (Oct 19, 2014)

SeFi = 6
NeFi = 5
SiTe = 4 
NiTe = 4
SeTi = 1
NeTi = 0
SiFe = 0
NiFe = 0

Alpha: 0
Beta: 1
*Gamma: 10*
Delta: 9

Nice.


----------



## Mutant Hive Queen (Oct 29, 2013)

*Alpha*
5 points


*Beta*
3 points


*Gamma*
2 points


*Delta*
5 points


----------



## baby blue me (May 9, 2014)

D ST: 6
D NF:	4

G NT:	6	
G SF:	6

A SF:	4
________
Gamma


----------



## castigat (Aug 26, 2012)

NeTi - 4
SiFe - 4
NiFe - 2
SeTi - 1
NiTe - 0
SeFi - 1
NeFi - 1
SeFi - 1

8 Alpha
3 Beta
1 Gamma
2 Delta


----------



## telarana (Apr 13, 2014)

1. Are you more inclined to make evaluations by…
A. Defining accepted rules and trends that can be applied generally 
a. (Somewhat A)
*b. (Somewhat B)*
B. Considering the rationale behind each new thing on a case-by-case basis 

2. Are you more inclined to discuss ideas and theoretical concepts…
*A. For fun and intellectual stimulation *
a. (Somewhat A)
b. (Somewhat B)
B. For their practical merit and application 

3. Do you tend to…
A. Speak and write with a lot of dramatic, and poetic, expression 
*a. (Somewhat A)*
b. (Somewhat B)
B. Speak and write in a simple, subdued manner 

4. Do you do you best work in…
A. A competitive situation or activity where analytical tactics are emphasized 
a. (Somewhat A)
b. (Somewhat B)
*B. A low-pressure situation where relaxation and productiveness are equally valued *

5. Do you tend to favor…
A. Consistency of beliefs and ideas and finding common threads 
a. (Somewhat A)
b. (Somewhat B)
B. Efficiency when working to meet future goals 

6. Do you…
*A. Feel energized in the positive atmosphere of special events* 
a. (Somewhat A)
b. (Somewhat B)
B. Have difficulty relating to emotional atmospheres connected to special events 

7. Are you more deeply concerned with…
A. Social issues and where the world might be headed
a. (Somewhat A)
b. (Somewhat B)
*B. Personal growth and planning for your own future *

8. Do you believe success is mainly a result of…
A. Strong leadership and group effort 
a. (Somewhat A)
*b. (Somewhat B)*
B. Independent thinking and working for oneself 

9. Do you most enjoy participating in a group focused on…
A. Relaxation and free exchange of positive emotional expression 
*a. (Somewhat A)*
b. (Somewhat B)
B. Performing a common productive activity or discussing a serious topic 

10. Are you more inclined to…
*A. Make a short-term investment with a reliable outcome requiring minimal involvement *
a. (Somewhat A)
b. (Somewhat B)
B. Make a long-term investment requiring maintenance and upkeep, but which has potential to produce the most profitable outcome 

11. Do you tend to give more value to…
A. Feelings that are demonstrated with clear emotional expression 
a. (Somewhat A)
b. (Somewhat B)
B. One’s inner feelings as they relate to personal experience 

12. Do you tend to…
A. Avoid confrontation and seek reconciliation quickly 
*a. (Somewhat A)*
b. (Somewhat B)
B. Take a hard-line ethical approach in discussing and settling arguments

Alpha NT: 4
Alpha SF: 4
Beta ST: 4
Delta NF: 2
Beta NF: 1

Total alpha: 8
Total beta: 5
Total delta: 2
Total gamma: 0


----------



## Bash (Nov 19, 2014)

6 Gamma
6 Beta
4 Delta
1 Alpha

Much value in Se.


----------



## myst91 (Sep 9, 2014)

Hum...

Alpha NT: 1
Alpha SF: 1
Beta ST: 3
Beta NF: 2
Gamma SF: 1
Gamma NT: 0
Delta NF: 0
Delta ST: 0

Total Alpha: 2
Total Beta: 5
Total Gamma: 0
Total Delta: 0

Yeah sorry I only answered 6 out of 12, hence the low scores.


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

NeTi = 4 = Alpha
SiFe = 4 = Alpha
NiFe = 2 = Beta
SeTi = 1 = Beta
NeFi = 2 = Delta
SiTe = 3 = Delta

Alpha = 8
Beta = 3
Delta = 5


----------



## Typhon (Nov 13, 2012)

Alpha: 1
Beta: 0
Gamma: 5
Delta: 7


----------

